# advice needed for lighting



## SUE MERCER (7 Aug 2013)

Hiya
Ive got everything ready to setup my tank now except for the lighting.
My tank is 60x30x30, I've got play sand and ADA aqua soil amazonia with some nice root. I understand from reading the forum that I need low lighting but not sure which to get.
I want a clip on unit that isn't expensive  as I don't have a lid.

Does anyone know of any? 
Where from?

Also any suggestions on loating plants please


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2013)

T5 Aquarium Fish Tank Overhead light Lighting aluminum Lamp 3 Model UK Stock | eBay

I've got one of these it might be a bit much light for a low tech but you have the option to use 1,2 or 3 of the tubes. you also have the option of more light if you decide to go hi tech at a later date


----------



## SUE MERCER (7 Aug 2013)

Ooh that looks good, thank you for your help

Would I need the 62 cm unit? It's 2cm longer than the tank. And is the voltage 220w ok?

Think I would hsve 2 white and the other blue,  would that be alright?


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2013)

Yes the voltage is fine. I would get the 62cm unit to avoid dark spots at the end ok tank. If you look at the journal in my signature the first photo is an all ponds solutions light which has an identical mounting bracket to the ebay one, that's about 10cm longer than the tank its on so you can see how the brackets fit and move on different size tanks. I use std Sylvania 6500k daylight tubes that cost £2 for the 8w. later in the journal you can see the plants pearling under 2 tubes and a lot of co2.
I might be wrong but the plants wont care about the light colour but I didn't like the blue so have swapped it for a daylight one


----------



## SUE MERCER (7 Aug 2013)

Cant find your journal.  I'll won't go with the blue light then, think I was being a bit girly 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2013)

Juwel 180 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society
I cant see the signature on my phone but can on the laptop


----------



## SUE MERCER (7 Aug 2013)

Wow, looks great. I was trying on my phone too. What was the plant you had in the propagator?  Must try it...is there a link to a step by step?


----------



## Andy Thurston (7 Aug 2013)

Hemianthus callitrichoides or HC cuba for short
I've just added a post to the 12 grow coverage link in that journal. The only thing it dosent tell you is the water level is about 1cm below the substrate.
I think im going to write a step by step of how i did it and post it. Its had loads of interest and i've lost count of how many times i've linked that 12 grow thread and dans journal.
It grows like a weed untill you put it under water


----------



## SUE MERCER (7 Aug 2013)

Bril, thanks again for all your help.  Im looking forward to seeing the step by step


----------

